# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Hero High First Year OOC

## TerrickTerran

Duncan Summers steps up to tell the 15 students which teams they will be assigned.


(Pick your colors and the like if you're on team A or team B.  The group can come up with a name.  If you don't wish to play if you're on team B, I understand but I'd like to have your character still part)

----------


## TerrickTerran

Duncan Summers walks to a podium and congratulates the students. "You've all done so very well. This was a tough decision so we're dividing you into three teams.  Team A will be our field team.  Team B will be our Defending team at the school and Team C will be a covert ops team."


"All right, starting with team C."

Code Red
Tommy Brown
Shadowspawn
Blink
Haze

"Team B"
Hexen
Sapphire Sorceress
The Scarab
Indigo
Firefly

"Team A"
Thumb Splitter
The Unfathomable Chtulul-Lad
Akuma Sasaki
Hypnos
Moon Rabbit

"Thanks to all of you and have a good time at Claremont Academy."

----------


## Herald

Hypnos looks to put his powers to good use, looks at his fellow teammates, and waves at them when his name pops up.

*"Hypnos here, you can call me Eli, and glad to be on the team."* (Color is Medium Blue)

*Hypnos*



*Real name* Elijah Anderson

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show


Elijah Anderson was born and raised in Freedom City, he saw many great superheroes, and as far as he was concerned his life was going to be like many of the citizens of Freedom City. This changed when one day, Medea prepared a ritual to keep children asleep in the mall as hostages. In the dreamworld, Elijah kickstarted his latent abilities and was able to control the dream and even help heroes that ended up trapped in the dream world. Elijah was close to being omnipotent in the world of dreams, changing landscapes, and giving himself various powers and abilities. After helping the heroes fight off Medea, Elijah was recommended as one of the students at Claremont Academy.

Since he kickstarted his powers, Elijah Anderson took on the name Hypnos for his superhero identity and is currently trying to train his body and mind, to be a better hero, as only relying on putting people to sleep and using his powers, put him in general at a disadvantage. Elijah is a brilliant young man but still has a lot to learn.





*Spoiler: Mechanics PL 8, 120 PP*
Show



*ABILITIES* (20)

Strength 0
Agility 1
Fighting 2
Awareness 1
Stamina 1
Dexterity 1
Intellect 3
Presence 1

*ADVANTAGES:* (6)
Defensive Roll 6 

*SKILLS* (9)
Acrobatics 2 (+3), Close Combat 4: Unarmed (+6), Deception 4(+5), Insight 4 (+5), Perception 4 (+5)

*POWERS:*  (68)

*Light Sleeper* (Feature 1, Dream Power in Power Profiles)
*Daydreamer* (Feature 1, Dream Power in Power Profiles)

*Sleep:* Perception Ranged Cumulative Affliction 6 (Resisted and Overcome by Will; Fatigued, Exhausted, Asleep) 
*Oneiromancy:* Variable 6 (Dream powers, Free Action, Limited to while Asleep, limited to while in dreams)



*OFFENSE:*
Initiative +1
Unarmed +6 (DC 15)

*DEFENSE*
Dodge +7
Parry +2
Fortitude +8
Toughness +7
Will +4

*Power Points Total:*
Abilities 20 + Skills 9 + Powers 68 + Defenses 17 + Advantages 6 = 120



*Spoiler: Complications*
Show



*Addiction:* Elijah spends a great amount of time daydreaming or sleeping with his ability of total control over dreams, where he is essentially a god, its a life of fantasies and fulfillment and he is trying to fight this addiction to living in a dream world.

*Enemy:*  When he manifested his powers and foiled the plan of Medea, she put Elijah Anderson on her list of enemies.

----------


## WindStruck

Akumu shyly and somewhat nervously floated there among the throngs of giddy teens. After a long deliberation with herself, she thought she should try to be one of these heroes.. or at least, try make the most good from her unique abilities. Now the consequences of her decision were about to bear fruit. She was worried she would regret her decision.

...

Ah, there it was. Team A, the field team. She could not help but notice the school headmaster mispronounced her name, but she was not going to bring up any issue with it.

All the teens gathered in their respective groups, or otherwise turned away in sullen disappointment. Akumu gathered with the rest of her team.

"H-hello.." she said shyly. She looked at Hypnos and everyone and tried to smile. "Yes, glad to be on team."

(Lavender color)   :Small Smile: 

*Akumu Sasaki*

 Currently no hero name.

*Spoiler: Concept Arts*
Show






*Spoiler: Physical Description*
Show

*Nationality:* Japanese
*Age:* 15
*Height:* 5' 0"
*Weight:* weightless (was about 100 lb prior)

At first she appears to be a very out of place Asian girl. Maybe some kind of cosplayer? Her hair is extremely long and black and straight, but usually disheveled in appearance and sometimes looks as though it is floating in water. Upon her body are just some simple white ceremonial robes, in the style of a kimono. The fabric also seems to slowly flow in place by itself. There doesn't appear to be anything else on her person, from tattoos, to jewelry, accessories, or shoes.

The most daunting, or noticeable feature, aside from her garb and look in general, is the fact that she is _translucent_. She is ghostly, almost like a hologram, but she seems all too fluid, all too alive and real. Ghost is the key word here. Thinking back to the horror genre of movies, she bears a striking resemblance to many of the vengeful spirits on film, from dead wet girls crawling out of wells, to White Ladies who haunt seldom-traveled highways and abandoned homes.

Though.. in all honesty, Akumu does not appear very vengeful - perhaps more dejected than anything. She is often quiet, and her gentle eyes speak volumes of longing and thoughtfulness. Though she may look scary, she is actually quite rational, perfectly able to carry on a conversation; she is not violent and it is believed she isn't even capable of harming anyone - at least not for now.


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Akumu lived in a tiny and remote village in the mountains of Japan, which followed traditional ways and practiced the Shinto religion. The name of this village is now classified, the village is in ruins, and it is now cordoned off by government officials.

The name Akumu was superstitiously thought to be cursed, however it was given to her all the same with her mother's frequent nightmares leading up to her birth, and the difficulty in labor. It still was a beautiful and unique name bestowed upon her, given the signs. In Akumu's village, she lived a fairly 'normal' life (normal by her standards) oblivious to the outside world. Sometimes the odd traveler would stumble upon their little village, and be none the wiser. Her family, friends, and neighbors would be very patient, gracious, and courteous, answering questions and offering hospitality. Nearly all would think they were simply some touristy attraction and soon enough be on their way, having paid large sums of money for food, lodging, some handcrafted item or whatnot. That currency would simply be discarded or stored someplace. Nobody knew that they safeguarded an important and powerful relic: not even Akumu.

This was a secret she was just about to learn of. Hints were dropped recently, every now and then. The shrine was important and must be well-tended, watched over, and if the time ever came, defended. But before she ever did learn those secrets, some men came in the dead of night and began to lay waste to the village. With the alarm sounded, Akumu did as she was told, running to their shrine and locking herself in the vault with their sacred relic. But the sounds of yelling and fighting eventually ceased, and the men soon breached the sanctuary.

Triumphantly, the evil man sneered.. a face she will never forget, and yet belonging to a name she had never been told. There were too many of them, and she stood no chance. They pinned Akumu down and forced her to imbibe a strange and vile substance.

*"Finally, the victory is ours. Now you shall feel the anguish my ancestors have suffered, Last of the Amaterasu."*

Akumu felt utterly sickened and began to convulse. She could not even attempt to trigger her gag reflex as she was pinned down. She eventually blacked out.

About a day later, Akumu was found in a catatonic state. Government officials had responded to a fire that had engulfed the entire village and its shrine. The fire had spread and the smoke could be seen from miles away. Originally, rescuers thought she was a corpse, or upon further examination, some kind of dormant spirit. However, she eventually awakened and was extremely confused. She was alive, in a sense, though her body was completely incorporeal. All her possessions and clothing had piled to the ground and suffered burns and charring from the fire. And Akumu found that she was completely unable to interact with any physical objects, but very worryingly, she had begun to feel hunger and thirst.

That fateful night was when her entire life had changed, and now she needed a new life if she was to survive.

*Spoiler: Why is Akumu attending Claremont Academy?*
Show

Simply put, aside from Akumu's "powers" she is extremely "special needs" - so much so that only the best technology and the best school in the world can help her. Since Akumu is unable to interact with physical objects, she is in danger of starvation and dehydration because _somehow_, she still also has a body with a metabolism; it is just incorporeal. She wasn't even able to do something as simple as wear clothes until recently. With some advanced technology or magic R&D, her homespun threads have been transferred (or enchanted, I don't know) to the ethereal plane, or the ghost realm, or whatever they call it these days. The same has been done with food, too. However, getting objects back from there, let alone people, seems to be impossible as of yet.


*Spoiler: Complications*
Show

Motivations: Doing Good - Akumu's upbringing was strict in a way, but also pure. Doing good is the only decent course of action, in her opinion.

Motivations: UNacceptance - Akumu feels like a fish out of water. She doesn't think she likes this new country and its culture. She understands so little, and she feels like she _doesn't want to_. Whatever vestiges of her old life she can manage to keep, she clings onto like a shipwrecked survivor clinging to debris. She is quite shy, unsociable, doing poorly in her studies, and prefers anything with a semblance to her old culture compared to anything else. Deep down she knows she should be more grateful for the help she has received, but maybe she just isn't over the tragedy she lived through yet.

Disability: Intangible - Everything is so close and yet so far away. Akumu seems to have a perfectly healthy and capable body, and yet, can't seem to do _anything useful with it_. The predicament is a strength and a blessing from one very optimistic point of view, but also a weakness and a curse.

Enemy: The Unknown - Whoever destroyed Akumu's village and killed everyone is still out there. They have acquired what they sought out too - and not just vengeance. Whoever this group is, they most likely expected Akumu to suffer a slow and painful death, or at least not get nearly as much help as she is receiving. There is no telling what they will do when or if they discover her whereabouts.

Quirk: Culture Clash - Akumu's first language is Japanese, and her second is English. It was never really that good to begin with, and she had mainly picked it up from the random travelers that came across her village or a very bare minimum education just as a formality. So she is likely to have misunderstandings. Also, anything modern, from pop culture or technology, she is most likely to be clueless about. Not only was she from a different country, but practically living in a different time period as well.

Honor: Code of Conduct - Akumu has a code of conduct which isn't anything like some warrior's code, but simply how to act and treat others. There are basic things like "respect your elders", forbidding stealing, maintaining purity of mind and body, and having a respect for life, nature, and craftsmanship. The most impactful code she follows is to always be truthful. While she can simply not say anything instead of revealing something important, often times the silence alone can be damning.



*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Spoiler: Abilities: 14 CP*
Show

Strength: n/a
Stamina: -1
Agility: 0
Dexterity: 0
Fighting: 0
Intellect: 1
Awareness: 7
Presence: 5


*Spoiler: Defenses: 14 CP*
Show

Parry: 3 (3)
Dodge: 3 (3)
Toughness: max of 9
Fortitude: 2 (1)
Will: 6 (13)


*Spoiler: Skills: 25 CP*
Show

Acrobatics: 0 (0)
Athletics: 0 (0)
Close Combat (swords): 2 (+2)
Deception: 4 (+9)
Expertise (Occult Rituals): 6 (+7)
Insight: 6 (+13)
Intimidation: 8 (+13)
Investigation: 0 (+1)
Perception: 8 (+15)
Persuasion: 4 (+9)
Ranged Combat (bows): 1 (+1)
Sleight of Hand: 0 (0)
Stealth: 6 (+6)
Technology: 0 (+1)
Treatment: 5 (+6)
Vehicles: 0 (0)


*Spoiler: Advantages: 11 CP*
Show

Defensive Roll 2
Redirect
Inspire 5
Leadership
Daze (Intimidation)
Languages: Japanese and English


*Spoiler: Powers: 56 CP*
Show

Insubstantial - Rank 4
Descriptors: incorporeal, cursed
Modifiers: Innate, Permanent
What bypasses: cursed people, cursed objects, or effects of cursed magic
21 CP

Flight - Rank 1
Descriptors: incorporeal, cursed
Modifiers: Innate, Continuous, Subtle 2
Flaws: slow (effectively -2 flight/speed ranks)
2 CP

Concealment:
Descriptors: incorporeal, cursed
Smell, Taste - Rank 2
Modifiers:  Innate, Permanent
Hearing - Rank 2
Vision - Rank 4
22 CP

Senses:
Descriptors: incorporeal, cursed, vision
Counters Concealment of Incorporeal type
Modifiers: Innate
3 CP

Protection - Rank 8 "Incorporeal Deflection"
Descriptors: incorporeal, cursed
Modifiers: Innate
Quirk: Not effective vs other incorporeal beings/attacks.
8 CP

The toughness of Akumu's body seems linked to her force of will. However the simple fact is that objects in the physical world - cursed or not - still have difficulty interacting with and damaging her form. Creatures and objects which are _also_ incorporeal are a different story, however. As they are on the same plane of existence, Akumu has no special defense against such attacks. For all intents and purposes, she is just a normal girl.

Note: pretty much all the powers here (except visual and hearing concealment) are innate. This is simply to drive home the fact that she is irreversibly stuck as a ghost, and the innate abilities that come with that existence shouldn't be unreasonable.

----------


## Batcathat

If Nathan Nixon still had anything close to a human mouth, it would've smiled as he heard his name called, before quickly correcting its expression to something suitably sullen. "So it's Rabbit Guy, Sleepyhead, Shrimp Lady and Ghost Girl, huh? At least I won't feel like the class freak." 

(Color is Fire Brick)

*Spoiler: Nathan Nixon, the Unfathomable Cthul-Lad*
Show



*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

*History:*
When parents tell their kids about how their bodies will be going through some changes, they rarely include the possibility of face tentacles. Of course, that part was less pubertal development and more pubertal stupidity. 

Nathan Nixon's life had been rather ordinary up to that point. An average child to average parents turned average student at an average school, with an average amount of other average friends. As many others like him, Nathan despised the averageness of it all and wanted to be  to _feel_  special. But where most others turn to outrageous fashion, underage drinking and perhaps a piercing or inappropriate romance, Nathan turned to black magic.

With a far too helpful school librarian, Nathan managed to get his hands on an actual scroll describing a magical ritual said to give great power to the person who used it, and (sort of) translated the instructions. He's still unsure about whether he screwed the ritual up somehow or if the creator just had a very specific idea of great power, but the end result was waking up in his parents' basement half-transformed into some sort of octopus-esque abomination, with tentacles where his left arm and lower face used to be. At long last, he had left "average" behind.

Under the circumstances, Nathan's parents were somewhat understanding, but they strongly suggested that because of The Situation, a change of scenery might be for the best.  

*Complications:*
_Mixed Motivations_: There are several reasons behind Nathans descent into superheroics. Part of it is the same desire to feel special that fueled his interest in black magic, part of it is some actual heroism beneath layers of grumpy cynicism and part of it is a lack of other options  the practical uses for sucking the life out of people with tentacles are fairly few.

_Teenage Douchebag_: Nathan Nixon is very much the archetypal grumpy teenager, communicating mainly in cynical comments and sarcastic quips. It would be easy to blame it on his transformation, but the truth is that his personality changed surprisingly little after growing tentacles. Although not quite incapable of being nice, or even caring, Nathan is rather unwilling most of the time to the point that he can't always tone down the grumpiness even when he wants to.

_Face Full Of Tentacles_: With tentacles replacing his left arm and parts of his face, Nathan doesn't exactly fit in and while looking like something out of literal nightmares can be useful to a superhero, it's less so for a teenage boy, not to mention it makes any sort of secret identity impossible. Though if given the choice to go back, Nathan would probably pick powers over appearance, but it still bothers him more than he usually lets on. 

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*Abilities:* (Total 40 PP)
_Strength_: 8    
_Stamina_: 4    
_Agility_: 6     
_Dexterity_: 0
_Fighting_: 0    
_Intellect_: 2     
_Awareness_: 0    
_Presence_: 0

*Skills:* (Total 17 PP)
_Acrobatics_: 2 (+8)
_Athletics_: 8 (+16)
_Close Combat_ (Unarmed): 8 (+8)
_Expertise_ (Magic): 8 (+10)
_Intimidation_: 4 (+4)
_Perception_: 4 (+4)

*Advantages:* (Total 5 PP)
_Benefit_ (Ambidextrous)
_Fast Grab
Improved Grab
Improved Hold
Ritualist_

*Equipment*:
N/A

*Defense*: (Total 7 PP)
_Dodge_: + 2        
_Parry_: + 0        
_Fortitude_:  + 4
_Toughness_: + 5        
_Will_:  + 4

*Powers:* (Total 51  PP)

_Does Whatever An Octopus Can_ (*Movement* 2, Swinging, Wallcrawling): 4 PP

_Life-Suck_ (*Regeneration* 5, Persistent, Limited: Only when one of the Draining powers is in use) : By drawing life from someone else, Nathan can heal his own wounds very quickly. 5 PP

_Tentacles!_ (*Extra Limbs* 4, *Elongation* 2, Quirk: Limited to the left arm and face tentacles): Nathans entire left arm changed into one big  and rather stretchy  tentacle, while where his jaw used to be is now best described as a beard of tentacles. 6 PP

_Tentacle Power Activate:_ (Dynamic Array) Not only are Nathans tentacles a remarkably flexible weapon, he can also use them to drain an opponents very essence, whatever form that may take. 23 PP
_Whip it_ (*Strength-based Damage* 8, Area: Shapeable)  17 PP_Draining The Mind_ (*Mind Reading* 16, Reduced Range 2, Grab-based) 2 PP_Draining The Body_ (*Weaken Abilities* 16, Broad, Reduced Range 1, Grab-based) 2 PP_Draining The Power_ (*Nullify* 16, Broad: Physical Powers, Reduced Range 1, Grab-based) 2 PP 
_Undying, Uneating, Unsleeping, Unbreathing Abomination_ (*Immortality* 5, *Immunity* 4, Starvation, Sleep, Suffocation): While he wont be winning any beauty contests, Nathans new form have certain perks, such as no longer depending on trivialities like food, sleep or air. 14 PP

----------


## Esprit15

Sunako Youko smiles at the listing of students with satisfaction. This is gonna be fun. I cant wait to work with all of you! Nee, Akumu-san. Akuma wa sutekina suupaa no namae, to omowanai? she says, teasingly sticking her tongue out to the spectral Japanese girl. 
*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

Hey Akumu, dontcha think Akuma (Demon/Evil Spirit) is a cool super name?


*Spoiler: Pre-Game Thoughts*
Show


*A-Team*

*Hypnos*
Hes always zoning out. Fun to snap him awake by dropping books on his desk. Hows he gonna be a hero is he cant even keep his eyes open?

*Moon Rabbit*
Didnt know that tsuki no usagi was a thing people knew about here. Not sure on him. He _says_ he was a delinquent but he acts like a jumpy nerd. Maybe he just _used to_ be cool. Maybe that cool guy is still in there somewhere though.

*Akumu*
Okay, that girl is _scary._ She seems so lonely though, like shes a cancer patient waiting to die. I hope the school is able to help her interact with the world more.

*Cthulhu Lad*
"Ku-sa-u-ru-fu... Ka-su-ru-fu... Ku-to-u-ru-fu? This ain't even English... Screw it: _Koturu_. It's hard to look past the tentacles, and he's kind of a grump. And not the _fun_ kind to wind up and see what breaks either."

*B-Team*

*The Scarab*
Past lives? Ill believe it when I see it.

*Indigo*
Another teleporter. Another maigo. He seems really lacking in the self confidence department, which is sad, because he has a lot of power potential.

*Sapphire Sorceress*
Girls just a whole witch! With magic and turning people into frogs and everything! Shes a bit of a goody, but I like her. She owns what she is and doesnt seem afraid of anything. I cant wait to team up with her.

*Firefly*
Tech otaku, but cool. Shes got a sense of style. I wonder if I could get her to make something for me if we became friends Shes not a real super, but shes got heart and drive. I like her.

*Hexen*
Gravity manipulation? Hell yeah, thats awesome! Mind reader? No thank you. Mind reader who can dive into your deepest secrets? Keep the heck away from me. That said, its gotta suck to know exactly what everyone thinks about you. How many people are faking being nice, how many people secretly hate you. Shes probably lonely.

*C-Team*

*Blink*
Dont get me wrong, Im happy to have another Japanese kid, but it did it have to be a prim and proper rich girl? Her powers are pretty cool though. Could be fun to team up with.

*Code Red*
An awkward jock. I dont see why hes so shy around his powers. If I could just be a hulking pile of muscle, Id be proud of it! Boo hoo, I was experimented on and all I got was this perfect physique and gorgeous face. Wonder if people would be impressed by me beating him in a scrap

*Shadowspawn*
He said his powers work on emotions, but he only spoke about negative ones. What about joy? Love? _Pride?_ If hes just going to be a sad little maigo though it may not even be worth it to bully him hehe, nah.

*Haze*
Hes too cute to be mean to. Kind of an airhead though. Wonder where he learned to make those fancy concoctions of his.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hexen


Emma perked an eyebrow at Duncan's remarks, her lips pursed and her arms folded over her abdonem as she slouched back in her chair. 

On one hand this was great! She didn't have to go out into the field and put her beautiful life at risk. 'See ya guys, have fun fighting the supervillains while I chill at home with a pizza and watch Ancient Aliens!' she could just picture herself giggling and waving as the group of suckers was marched out to their doom. See ya a*****s, haha!

But on the other, there was a niggling sensation at the pit of Hexen's ego: you're _second rate_, you were passed over by Rabbitman and Freddy Kruger Junior. Hell, one of them was f*****ng _dead_ and STILL got onto the team before you. Even the kid with a tentacle for a hand and who was so hideous his cornflakes would try to crawl out of the bowl got put in before her! What was he gunna do? Run his tentacles over supervillains before they uppercutted his ugly head off?

You can control peoples minds, communicate silently across the state and control gravity? Pfft step aside loser, this guy can punch someone with the power of the mighty rabbit!

Hexen's expression was starting to darken as her mood shifted, her eyes narrowing just a little.

Well fine then. They didn't want her? Then they couldn't have her. She didn't want to be on their stupid Team A anyway.

Put _her_ on Team B? Pfft, no, they weren't going to put HER on Team B like some back-up dancer. _She_ would put HERSELF on Team Hexen. She'll make _her own_ team! She'd take Firefly, Code Red, Sapphire, Scarab and Blink and they'd become the most successful and photogenic team ever! No one would even care about that Team Fugly anym -

Wait a minute, Hexen paused, her mind skidding to a halt as an ulterior explanation burst into her brain.

A guy who had to literally fall asleep to be useful. Someone with a creepy rabbit mask. A fricken dead person. Someone so ghastly they'd probably wish they were dead. And a walking shrimp.

Hexen's eyes widened a little bit at the realisation. They were collecting the most ugly and useless kids  onto one team and sending them first as canon fodder.

Yes! She grinned.

Clever Mr Duncan, Hexen thought to herself, her assured smile accentuated as she brought her fingers together and tented them. Help thin the herd a little bit, get the uggo kids outta here. Afterall, how could hideous squid-face and shrimp girl be used to _attract_ more kids to attend the school? Their ugly mugs wouldn't attract anyone to send their kids here, they'd drive them away! Make them feel special for a bit and let the supervillains solve the problem for them. Very clever, Mr Duncan, very clever indeed.

Hexen relaxed back into her chair, smile across her face and fingers tented. 

Excellent.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Chance _jumped_ a bit as the headmaster called his name. Although it was hard to tell, since he'd been nervously fidgeting in his seat the entire time. 

Standing up from his chair, he searched for his future teammates, picking them out from the crowd by the sound of their voices as much as their appearance. He groaned inwardly as he recognized Monster Shrimp Girl chatting animatedly with the other Japanese girl on the team. Of _course_ they'd put the "problem kids" together. 

Well, he'd have to work with the hand he'd been dealt, and his other teammates didn't seem so bad once you got past their quirks. Like having tentacles for a face, or being able to ghost through walls. _He_ still felt really bad about screaming over that last one. 

"H-hey, everyone," he said as he walked over, trying to control his nerves. "Moon Rabbit here. But you can call me Chance." 

At least Mr. Summers had agreed to put him down as "Chance" on the roster. He'd probably never live it down otherwise. 


*Spoiler: Moon Rabbit*
Show


*Spoiler: Bio*
Show


_Chance in costume, without the mask on.


_
_Moon Rabbit's mask.  
_
Chance's wiry build, shaggy black hair and (unfortunately) weak chin make him give off the impression of a rather neurotic, long-furred rabbit - the kind you'd find in the wild instead of at the local pet store. His overall _twitchiness_ doesn't help matters - the boy has a real problem with sitting still. 


His costume as Moon Rabbit is a blend of East and West - a stylized tailcoat and top hat over a mandarin-collared suit, with flowing sleeves and leggings. The entire outfit has been enhanced for additional toughness, with the oversized "gloves" and "shoes" (actually a wearable exoskeleton under the inner suit) improving his mobility and punching power. An ornate rabbit mask completes the ensemble and hides his identity. 


Out of costume, Chance isn't exactly a clotheshorse - he usually sticks to the same kind of oversized sweatshirts and jeans or cargo pants, depending on the season. At least he keeps his outfit clean...
 


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

The youngest of three, Chance (which he prefers, because _who names their kid "Chaucer" anyway?_) was the "problem child" of the family. His developing mutant powers heightened his reflexes and made him extremely sensitive to loud noises and other stimuli. This did not sit well with his father, Orwell, who had lost the boy's mother to superhuman violence; he refused to accept that Chance was developing powers of his own, instead treating his youngest as "ill disciplined" compared to his "normal" elder siblings. Needless to say, stricter parenting did *not* solve Chance's "bad attitude" and only served to strain their relationship further - even now, father and son are mostly estranged from each other, with Chance living with his maternal grandmother when he's off campus. 


As he grew older, Chance fell into delinquency, fighting, and petty crime, in a bid to escape the stifling education and lifestyle laid out for him, and to find acceptance in those who felt the same way. And the boy may well have fallen further and further into bad company if it weren't for a chance encounter with a group of superheroes who caught them in the act. Fortunately, the Next-Gen could recognize teens with problematic powers when they saw them, and after a period of rehabilitation (and arrangements with his family) he was officially enrolled into Claremont Academy. 


Now a student in a (hopefully) _much_ more accepting environment, Chance's own talents might just have the _chance_ (heh) to shine. The pre-enrolment rehab workshops had also uncovered his knack for mechanical tinkering, allowing him to craft his _own_ gear (with some help, of course). 


The new school year at Claremont is starting, and with it comes new opportunities and second chances. And it's up to Chance to make the best of his fresh start. 


*Spoiler: Family*
Show

*Orwell** Cheung (Father):* A mid-level tax official at City Hall, and a man who seems defeated by life. Married twice and widowed twice, and with few prospects for career advancement, Orwell instead invested his hopes and efforts in his children being more successful than he. Said efforts backfired *horribly* with Chance, and the two are now barely on speaking terms. This is exacerbated by his Moore-era views towards superheroes, which came about after losing his second wife to superhuman violence. His relationship with his other two children is much less strained, if somewhat distant now that the two are (mostly) out on their own. Needless to say, reunion dinners in the Cheung household are a *very* awkward affair. 


*Christie Chan (Maternal Grandmother):* If Orwell is a man chained by his past, his second mother-in-law is someone who can stand strong in _spite_ of it. Still sprightly for a retiree in her seventies, Christie has toughed it out through more than her fair share of hardships, from immigrating to America from post-war Guangzhou as a young child, to losing her only daughter (and Chance's mother). Now Chance's _de facto_​ guardian after the boy was enrolled in Claremont Academy - Chance stays in her West End apartment when he's away from school, and his half-brother and sister are also welcome to drop in for the odd teatime treat. Orwell doesn't visit Christie often due to the shadow of his late wife/her daughter hanging between them, although he does send regular financial support to his last living parent.


*Clemens Cheung (Elder Half-Brother):* Chance's elder half-brother from Orwell's first marriage, now working as a junior researcher at ASTRO Labs in the field of robotics and prosthetics. While not particularly close growing up due to the age gap, the half-siblings have found common ground thanks to Chance's budding talents with technology, with the two occasionally arranging to meet up outside of work/school to talk shop. While he (obviously) couldn't share anything confidential, a lot of Clemens' advice went into what would eventually become the Rabbit Suit. Orwell is constantly on his eldest son's case to marry and continue the Cheung family line, something which Clemens constantly demurs, citing his career as a reason. Although there might be _other_ reasons for his reluctance... 


*Austen Cheung (Elder Sister):* Chance's elder sister, entering her junior year at Freedom City University. Austen is a scholarship student on the journalism track, with an eye on joining the Daily Word as a tech reporter. Or she might go independent later, but she'd have to stay long enough to fulfil her bond requirements. There's also her _other_ passion in writing _science fiction_, but that's even less likely to get published in a world already chock full of superheroes and super-science. _Much_ better to play it safe until her bond's up and avoid Dad's ire. Austen isn't really close or affectionate with her living family members (with the slight exception of her visits to Grandma Christie), although she's willing to work with them as mature, rational adults. She's practical like that.



*Spoiler: Other Relationships*
Show

*The Next-Gen:* One of the most famous superhero teams to graduate from Claremont Academy, and the ones who ended up setting Chance on the path to rehabilitation and enrolment. Without that encounter on their way back from a mission in Greenbank, he'd be in a much worse place by now. Chance respects the entire group greatly for being what he _could_ aspire to become; he _does_ keep his distance from Sonic, however, as the hero's sound-based powers are really painful for him to deal with. 


*The Gangs:* A loose group of the delinquents that Chance used to hang with around the Fens - some with metahuman powers of their own, all fellow disaffected tweens and teens who _just couldn't fit in_. Their misdemeanors initially started with playing truant and vices like underage smoking, but eventually spiraled into petty thefts and fights with other juvenile gangs. Fortunately, the Next-Gen was in the right place to nip their group in the bud before things could get any worse. However, not all of them got the same second chance that Chance did, and some of them might still be out there...





*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Moon Rabbit* (PL 8) 


*Abilities (66 pts)* 
Strength 2 [4], Stamina 2 (6) [4], Agility 10 [20], Dexterity 0 [0], Fighting 10 [20], Intellect 4 [8], Awareness 6 [12], Presence -1 [-2] 


*Advantages (11 pts)* 
Agile Feint, All-Out Attack, Equipment 1, Improved Trip, Inventor, Jack of All Trades, Languages 2, Move-by Attack, Power Attack, Set-up 1


*Skills (12 pts)*
Acrobatics 2 (+12) [1], Athletics 0 (+2), Close Combat (any) 0 (+10), Deception 0 (-1) [0], Expertise (all) 0 (+4), Insight 0 (+6), Intimidation 0 (-1), Investigation 0 (+4), Perception 4 (+10) [2], Persuasion 0 (-1), Ranged Combat (any) 0 (+0) [0], Sleight of Hand 5 (+10) [5], Stealth 0 (+10) [0], Technology 8 (+12) [4], Treatment 0 (+4), Vehicles 0 (+0)


*Powers (27 pts)*


*Rabbit's Ear (6 pts)*  
 - Senses 6 (Accurate [4] Hearing; Ultra Hearing [1]; Danger Sense (Hearing) [1])


*Rabbit Suit (26 pts - 5 pts [Removable])*


 - *Rabbit's Hide (8 pts)*
     - Enhanced Stamina 4 [8], Permanent [0]

 - *Rabbit's Paw (10 pts + 1 Alt)* 
     - Strength-based Damage 4 [4]; Strength-damage gains Multiattack [6] 
     - Alt: *Rabbit Punch* - Strength-based Damage 4 [4]; Linked Cumulative [6] Affliction [6], Limited to two degrees [-6] (Fort Resists, Dazed, Stunned) (9/9)


 - *Rabbit's Foot (4 pts + 1 Alt)* 
     - Speed 4 
     - Alt: Leaping 4 (4/4)
*
- Rabbit's Mask (2 pts)
*- Senses 2 (Low-light Vision, Radio) [1] 


*Equipment (5/5 EP)* 
Smartphone [2], Multi-tool [1], Mini-Tracer [1], Rebreather [1]


*Offense* 
*Initiative* +10 
*Ground Speed* 30 ft. (max 500 ft/round); *Jumping Distance* max 120 ft. 
*Unarmed* - Close +10 Damage 2 (Tough DC 17)
*Rabbit's Paw* - Close +10 Damage 6 (Tough DC 21 w/ Multiattack)
*Rabbit Punch* - Close +10 Damage 6 (Tough DC 21) w/ Linked Affliction 6 (Fort DC 16; Cumulative; Dazed, Stunned)


*Languages* 
English, Cantonese, Mandarin


*Defense (4 pts)* 
Dodge 10, Parry 10, Fortitude 4 (8) [2], Toughness 2 (6), Will 8 [2]


*Power Points* 
*Abilities* 68 + *Powers* 26 + *Advantages* 10 + *Skills* 12 + *Defenses* 4 = 120/120
 


*Spoiler: Power Descriptions*
Show

Chance's fighting style is mostly self-taught - despite his natural reflexes (and all the stereotypes!), "proper" martial arts was not something he took well to, putting paid to his father's hopes that it'd "instill some discipline in the boy". Even so, the Rabbit Suit, his enhanced hearing, and his physical ability are more than enough to make up for any "roughness" in his technique. 


*Rabbit's Ear* (Mutant/Genetic) - There's more than a bit of rabbit in Chance, thanks to a quirk of genetics. Along with his very _fast-twitchy_ reflexes (which are reflected in his Abilities), the most obvious benefit (or detriment!) is his very acute sense of hearing. Great for picking up on someone trying to ambush you; _not_ so great if you're trying to sleep through partying roommates. 


*Rabbit Suit* (Device/Technology) - A design that Chance has pieced together during his rehab sessions, with help from his half-brother Clemens and his future seniors/instructors at Claremont Academy. Part costume and part wearable exoskeleton, the *Rabbit Suit* improves Chance's physical capabilities, making him a credible threat on the field. A series of wearable batteries and capacitors embedded in the inner suit powers the rest of the ensemble.


 - *Rabbit's Hide* - Both the outer coat and inner suit are made of layered, stab and bullet-resistant material, with additional padding to resist blunt impacts. The outer layers of fabric have been treated to resist stains, corrosion, and energy damage, while remaining light and breathable enough to not impede Chance's mobility. 


 - *Rabbit's Paw* - These "gloves" actually reach above Chance's elbows and are hooked on to the rest of his suit around his collarbone - most of this is hidden by his coat sleeves, with only the oversized "dress glove" portion being visible when he's in costume. The *Rabbit's Paw* stores up kinetic energy in its enhanced "musculature", allowing Chance to hit much faster and harder. Alternatively, he can go for *Rabbit Punches*, sacrificing sheer attack speed for debilitating strikes to smack his opponents silly. 


 - *Rabbit's Foot* - These "boots" likewise cover up most of Chance's legs and anchor near his waist, with only the bottom-most "dress shoes" being visible. The *Rabbit's Foot* stores and releases kinetic energy as Chance moves, allowing him to cover long distances quickly in several short hops (similar to an _actual_ rabbit). Alternatively, he can expend the stored energy in long-distance jumps, trusting in the built-in shock absorbers to ensure his safe landing. 


- *Rabbit's Mask* - While the hat and mask of the *Rabbit Suit* are mostly for show, Chance has still managed to fit a few gimmicks in there. The lenses of the mask improve his night-vision by amplifying available ambient light, while the hat contains an embedded antenna to tune in to nearby radio broadcasts.
 


*Spoiler: Complications*
Show

*Acceptance (Motivation)* - Claremont Academy is a fresh start for Chance, and he wants to make the most of it. He's more worried about fitting in and learning to live with his powers than actually _being_ a (future) superhero, although that might change once he's more settled in. And tinkering with and using the Rabbit Suit gives him a (more) socially acceptable outlet than actively looking for trouble. 


*Former Delinquent (Reputation/Responsibility)* - Chance was fortunate enough to be fast-tracked into Claremont instead of being thrown into juvie hall. Nevertheless, it's still a black mark on his record and reputation, one that he needs to work to clean up. He also has to report in to a rehab officer at regular intervals (at least until he's safely past his freshman year). 
*
"Scaredy Wabbit" (Quirk)* - Chance's hair-trigger reflexes and acute hearing have made him a _very_ jumpy individual - loud noises (and other stimuli) can easily spook or distract him. Orwell's parenting methods during his formative years did *not* help matters, the man being unable (and _unwilling_) to deal with _that_ problem properly. He's managed some control during his time in rehab, but Chance still has quite the ways to go. And please don't sneak up on the kid, you'll probably give him a heart attack. 


*Family Matters (Relationship)* - See *Family* above.


*Loud Noises (Weakness)* - As someone with highly sensitive hearing, loud noises and sonic attacks are naturally Chance's bane. Any such effects may also inflict Fort-based Afflictions on him, at the DM's discretion.



*Spoiler: Moon Rabbit's thoughts on his classmates (reposted here for reference).*
Show

*Spoiler: Team A*
Show

*Thumb Splitter:* I think _Pa_ won't have tried so hard to make me "normal" if I looked like a _giant monster shrimp with compound eyes_. I can admire her drive - it's better than hiding herself and being a recluse - but it'd be from a safe distance. She looks like the kind of trouble I can't afford to have on my record. 

*The Unfathomable Cthul-lad:* He actually seems surprisingly _ordinary_ beneath the octopus face? Might be why he got them in the first place, if he wanted to be special. As bad decisions go, no one here's going to comment (much) about his tentacles, so he got off easy. I think.

*Akumu Sasaki:* Okay, so she's not actually a ghost. Good to know that. And _someone_ did that to her and burned her village? Now I feel *really* bad about freaking out when she phased through the wall the other day. Not that I can do much - I don't know a thing about magic, and other dimensions isn't my field of expertise.

*Hypnos:* He always seems to have his head somewhere out in the stratosphere. I would too, if I could literally _dream_ myself a better life. But reality is a harsh mistress.


*Spoiler: Team B*
Show

*Hexen:* She's probably going to read my mind about this, so...I think you're cool - the scary kind of cool - but I have to keep my nose clean at Claremont. Sorry. Please don't give me a gravity wedgie.

*Sapphire Sorceress:* I do have to admire her courage and determination to get what she wants in life. It's just not easy to be in the same room when her spells can explode at the drop of a pin. I hope she learns more control as soon as possible.

*The Scarab:* Now there's someone who I don't envy - parental pressures have *nothing* on being judged by your own past selves. And I hear that this one has had very bad judgement. Not that _I'm_ one to talk - someone from Claremont had to save me from _my_ mistakes. So I guess I have that in common with an ancient psychic pharoah? Not the best thing to boast about.

*Indigo:* Claremont's the place to be for people with problematic powers, and I hear he's had more problems than most. I don't envy him having to care for his dad on top of everything he has to do here. At least Gran's still active. Although she's not getting any younger...

*Firefly:* Knowledge _is_ a superpower anyone can have. _Pa_ was right about that, at least. She seems to have a chip on her shoulder about people not recognizing that, though. I'd like to ask her about her Meta-Suit functions...if she doesn't bite my head off for not being a "normal". Maybe I should get some "tech support" from Clemens first? So I don't embarrass myself for not being an expert.
 

*Spoiler: Team C*
Show

*Code Red:* Seems like a all-around decent person, and his family sounds *really* nice. Yes, I'm jealous. I hear that he got his powers after his last teacher drugged and experimented on him? I'm no biologist, but that sounds _ripe_ for disaster. He's lucky to be alive, well, _and_ empowered.

*Tom "Tommy" Brown:* So he's the honors student whom his dad gave superpowers, while _I_ was the problem student with powers whom_ Pa_ wanted to make "normal". Isn't that funny? At least he and his dad seem happier about his situation. Maybe I should ask him.

*Shadowspawn:* His casual greeting *nearly gave me a heart attack.* I get that he's not doing it on purpose, but it's hard to see him as anything south of "creepy" with _that_ kind of first impression. At least he's someone who's meeting his father's expectations.

*Blink:* I hear she's one of those large megacorp heiresses. Not sure how much we have in common - my family's about as middle class as they get, and then there's the language barrier...and lost parents, I guess. But that's not the kind of thing you mention. And I was too young to remember _Ma_ much anyway.

*Haze:* I guess it's easier to study if you're oblivious to _everything else_. I wish I could be _that_ detached sometimes. Well, for me, it'd be a recipe for disaster. _He_ looks like any troubles would just pass by him. Or _through_​ him.

----------


## WindStruck

Akumu briefly looked at Nathan sourly. For one thing, she didn't like being called "Ghost Girl". But the other thing he said about being a freak - or not feeling like a freak... She was immediately feeling both regretful and shameful and turned away.

In all honesty, Nathan's presence and tentacley-ness did make her uncomfortable. But then again, so did Sunako, and the shrimp-hybrid girl had even just approached her and begun talking about names. To be fair, Akumu realized even her own appearance was striking. Others could feel just as uncomfortable around her as she was around them, so it wasn't really fair to think that way. Maybe they were all just a bunch of freaks.....

"A, Sunako... watashi wa 'Akuma' ga watashi ni niatte iru to wa omowanai!" she complains. "Watashi wa warui hitode wa arimasen!"

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

"Oh, Sunako... I don't think the name 'Akuma' suits me!  I am not evil!"


It seemed all the kids around here were so serious about their nicknames. But Akumu could hardly wrap her head around the idea. Even if she tried to keep her identity secret for whatever reason, what good would that do? It's not like there were many other people who floated around like ghosts. It would be way too obvious. But regardless, she just hadn't felt any inspiration.

Before she knew it, Chance had joined them, making them their full group of five. "Hello, Chance," Akumu said, bowing slightly as she nearly sank a few inches into the floor. Righting herself she said, "Out of many, I was hoping work with you." 

But she realized maybe she was excluding the others or worse, maybe inadvertently putting them down? "Everyone, I think we make a good team," she said with a smile. Though perhaps there was a lot more hopefulness than certainty.

----------


## Doggie_arf

"You _were_?" Chance said, surprised. "I'm, er, very sorry about the screaming thing. I wasn't expecting..." He tried to think of a _polite_ way to bring up Akumu's _ghostliness_, and then gave up. "Never mind."

Great. Just great. First impressions, and he might have already messed up. Wonderful. 

Casting around for a way out - Shrimp Girl was a _no_, and he wasn't _quite_ able to deal with Nathan's tentacles right now - Chance turned to Hypnos. "So...do you know how our team's supposed to work?"

----------


## TerrickTerran

Just a quick start as I'm working but here you go.  Feel free to post what you have here in there or just continue your call.

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...4#post25598174

----------


## Doggie_arf

Already jumped over.  :Small Wink:

----------


## WindStruck

You know what the best part of all this posting is?  I don't feel bad for leaving Herald behind in the slightest.

Literally any delays in posting (or us being too fast) could be chalked up to Hypno simply daydreaming.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dreamking

Cyrus sat in the back of the auditorium with his feet upon the seat in front of him, raising his hand lazily as his name is called.

"Yo," He called in response, "Just call me Cy."





> *The Scarab*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Backstory*
> Show
> 
> Cyrus Kaiser lived a pretty good life with his parents.  They lived on a small farm just in the shadow of the Atlas Mountans near Emerald City, with plenty of wilderness around to explore.  It all came to a screeching halt when Cy was eight years old.  While he was out playing in the forest, Shadow agents led by Nacht-Kreiger destroyed the Kaiser Farm and killed Cy's parents.  
> 
> Now orphaned, Cy was sent to various foster families.  The incident caused him to shut himself off emotionally, and he ran away to live on the streets until he was eventually found by Child Services.  This pattern repeated itself across America until a few months before Cy's 16th birthday.  He started to have strange dreams every night.  A desert, an Egyptian Tomb....three distant towers.  The dreams were occupied by strange memories.  One second, Cy would claim that he had once bested Alexander the Great in combat, and would suddenly remember that was impossible.  Nevertheless, Cy tried to go through life as he usually did.
> ...

----------


## WindStruck

Should players on Team B also post in that IC thread?

----------


## TerrickTerran

They may until the first mission. After that I will probably add a second thread for school events. For now, it's about people getting to know each other.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Trying to mispronounce a language the player knows (a bit of) isn't easy to represent in text.  :Small Tongue:  

Also, I'm thinking of adjusting Chance's speaking font or color. This one doesn't look very visible. Any suggestions?

----------


## WindStruck

I'm not really sure... I've had zero problems with reading it.

----------


## WindStruck

So regarding the classrooms of Team Alpha and Beta Group, is it only the five teens named in the classroom?  As in, there aren't any other NPC students?

----------


## BananaPhone

Just us. The others didn't survive.

----------


## TerrickTerran

as in yes, you are the five students in this class. No one else for simplicity.

----------


## BananaPhone

So is "Team Beta" being taken anywhere? So far only Scarab and I have posted.

----------


## Batcathat

Would anyone be interested in having a Discord (or some similar service) for the game? In my experience it can be pretty handy for planning stuff and such.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Sorry for the slow(ish) response - I recently came down with a mild case of COVID. Been sleeping off the medication all day.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Discord sounds good.

Team Beta, if no one else posts, I'll make you auxiliary members of Team A (AKA, the people who fill in if I have people who can't post) 

COVID is icky. Feel better soon. Get that rest as needed.

----------


## Batcathat

> Team Beta, if no one else posts, I'll make you auxiliary members of Team A (AKA, the people who fill in if I have people who can't post)


Sounds like a good idea, especially if those of us in A make sure to let everyone know if we can't post for a while, a lot of games have died out waiting for someone to post.

----------


## WindStruck

Discord could work. I've done that before... 

Do you plan to just have A and remaining from B merge a bit, so they actually have other people to RP with?

----------


## TerrickTerran

if I hear back from them, yes.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah I'm here, Ive been posting  :Small Wink: .

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. Maybe they should get a prompt. Like...

"Hey, we've decided to make some last minute adjustments to your class scheduling."

OR.. maybe given the OOC circumstances that prompted the change, we just gloss over it and try not to think about why things happened?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TerrickTerran

well I did that  :Small Big Grin:   We'll see if dreamking wants to join but it looks like Hexen will be there.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Oh? Our team's being expanded? Who (else) is joining?

----------


## BananaPhone

> Oh? Our team's being expanded? Who (else) is joining?



Yes, it seems you're all being brought onto Team Hexen now  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

Welcome Hexen to Team Fugly!    :Small Tongue:

----------


## Doggie_arf

> Yes, it seems you're all being brought onto Team Hexen now .





> Welcome Hexen to Team Fugly!


Well, it depends on whether Hexen or Thumb Splitter gets their way.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

> Welcome Hexen to Team Fugly!


That is not an attractive phrase  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Doggie_arf

So who's been added? (Re)post the final roster so we're all on the same page?

----------


## WindStruck

It looks like Hexen and Scarab..  assuming Scarab posts again.   :Small Smile:

----------


## TerrickTerran

Yep. If Scarab doesn't post today, just Hexen and that will be....fun.  :Small Amused:

----------


## BananaPhone

Hexen will humbly accept the position of leadership that you have all requested of her. She will endeavour to use this authority discerningly and with restraint.

----------


## WindStruck

Eh. Okay Madam President.

I think you'll need to introduce yourself first before the coronation ceremony.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Eh. Okay Madam President.


Hehe you'll inflate her ego even more hah.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I guess that was Hexen's intro.

I'm curious what that trust exercise is.  Anyone else want to say anything?

I think for simplicity's sake, we may as well skip over to that activity...

----------


## TerrickTerran

We will be moving on tonight, yes.

----------


## WindStruck

Hrm. Maybe it's just me, but there might not be enough to go on.

In addition to the totally freeform RP you'd like us to do, you want us to describe the traps, obstacles, and, uh.. any other challenges that come with "rescuing" the other person? There's probably a lot to explain, like how the situations are even supposed to be set up...

In any case, just waiting on Hexen and Cthulad since it's they're turn to go. Perhaps we should consider posting the three runs simultaneously?

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah a bit more detail would be appreciated :).

----------


## TerrickTerran

Yeah I might have been a bit light there.  It's been a long time and I'm struggling a bit.

Also I'm not sure if Herald/Hypnos is coming back which would make this pointless as it fails if I don't have six characters. Let me mull this over for a bit.

----------


## WindStruck

Well if you'd like, I could make up something for the obstacle course room.

Kind of unorthodox for a player to do that much GMing/story telling, but I feel in this case, it wouldn't really matter. I just hope I won't have to swoop in and start writing up a storm all the time...

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AromaticPr...us-max-1mb.gif

Herald also might just need a poke by PM, but I'd only really do that once it's time for him to post.

Again, would it also just be faster to have each pair posting simultaneously?

----------


## TerrickTerran

yes, that's fine. Herald hasn't been on since the 5th so PMing him might not mean much.

----------


## Esprit15

Yeah, Im a bit overwhelmed as well in regards to what to even do. Are these about trust, or showing off our abilities?

----------


## TerrickTerran

Mostly, I just want to see your powers in action. Trust building is just a school thing.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WindStruck

Well I wrote something.  Hopefully it's enough to get us started.    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TerrickTerran

WindStruck I'm so glad I picked you for this game.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

Just realised I never reposted Hexens char sheet in this thread.



*Spoiler*
Show

Hexen



*Name:* Emma Lydecker
*Public Name:* Hexen
*Nationality:* American, Pacific Northwest
*Age:* 16
*Ethnicity:* Caucasian
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 136 lbs

*Power Summary:*
Hexen is a psychic. Originally believed to have the coveted combination of telepathy and telekinesis, it soon emerged that what people thought was telekinetic abilities was actually a mental control over Gravity. Able to peer into peoples minds and communicate over large distances with her brain, Hexen can also create worm-holes, reverse or amplify local gravity, move things with her mind and, if she's feeling malicious, open up a micro-black hole that'll eject you over a mile away, wherever she wants. On a more "subtle" front, Hexen is superhumanly tough and has a powerful immune system and healing factor that once saved her life when she was shot. 


*Synopsis and Public Image:*
On her surface Hexen is a broody, troubled teenager that can temperamentally switch between large-smiled excitement and closed-off no-one-understands me. Regardless of which mode, Hexen has always had an independent streak, with a cluey interest in how the world works. However, in the past she has acted out in less-than-favorable ways after her powers manifested, and her prior selfish pursuits put others in danger. This was a bit of a reality check for the teen, and her coming to "Hero High" was her means of both escaping juveniles detention and getting a grip on herself and growing up. 

*Personality:*
Hexen can be a temperamental girl, as teenagers are wont to be. One moment she can be smiley, friendly and prone to crass humor and in others she wants to be left alone with her thoughts. Teenagers huh? AT her core though Hexen is a relatively well-meaning person who was dealt a few good cards among an otherwise crappy hand, and she isn't used to "welcoming" and conducive environments. Combine this with being smarter than most (most, not all) people and an interest in how the world works, and she could have a flourishing career as a cynical and sarcastic individual. For the most part though, Hexen prefers a small circle of close friends with whom she can be her sarcastic self.

*History:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Undisclosed Supermax Penitentiary Temporary Holding



Emma sat on one side of the cold, stainless steel interrogation table, an orange jumpsuit clothing her body and her black-and-tan hair behind her in a loose ponytail. The teenager once wore bright smiles and snarky faces, but gone were such confident expressions. Now she only had the sunken eyes and pursed lips of someone beneath the gravity of a heck of a situation. 

"We know you're just a kid, Emma," one of the suit-wearing detectives opposite her spoke, his deep voice seemingly drawn in from the sterile, padded walls. 

"It was all an accident. You didn't have control. You lost your grip on things. You go before a judge with your chin up and it's not a good look for you," said the other. 

Swallowing softly, her heart-beat racing as she peered back and forth between the two cops and then to the door, Emma could barely conjure any timbre to her voice. 

"But it _wasn't_ my fault...not directly anyway, I didn - "

"Sshh..." one of them uttered, drawing his hand up as if to slow her down. "We know. The judge will know. A confession is the best route for every - "

The door burst open. 



"Ehhh! What's this I hear about police badgering my client without their legal representation?" he announced through a wide grin, a grande starbucks coffee in one hand and a briefcase in the other. 

One of the cops rolled his eyes and looked away, the other peered down at the table for a second before recomposing himself and meeting the newcomers gaze. 

"We - "

"_We_, the two of you, interrogating and entrapping an under age, innocent until proven guilty girl who has just undergone a traumatic incident!" he continued, moving and taking his place next to Emma on her side of the table. 

"Tell you the truth that's not going to look good on 6 o'clock news, is it fellas? Your ugly mean mugs next to her pretty face, a few tears on it. Police brutality has a bad enough rap doesn't it?" he smiled, setting his briefcase down.

The two cops looked at each other gingerly before slowly standing from their chairs and starting towards the door. 

"Yeah that's right, go ask your Chief about laws and juveniles."

The lawyer waited until they were gone, the door closed, before he turned to Emma and flashed a bright smile. 

"Car broke down on the way, sorry kid. Did you say anything stupid? By stupid I mean anything at all."

Emma was lost for words. Mouth partially agape, unsure of how to process it, she tried to begin speaking but only failed. 

"It's fine honey, keep the guppies-at-feeding-time look, you just need to listen for now."

This time, the lawyer moved his things opposite of her and took his seat. 

"So...Emma...Lydecker. That right?"

Emma nodded.

He ruffled through some more papers in that briefcase before producing a disorganised looking stack. 

"Well, _Miss_ Lydecker..." he started, dragging his eyes over the sheets before letting out a whistle at what he read. "Hah! Wow!"

"Report says this isn't your first run in with the law, is it sweetheart?"

By now Emma was blushing, a slightly annoyed look on her face as she shook her head. 

"Okay..." he took out a pen to begin writing. 

"Mother?"

"None."

"Dad?"

"Haven't seen him in a while."

"Any siblings, grand parents?"

"Not that I've met."

This only seemed to please the lawyer as he nodded with a smile. Emma wasn't a legal person, but she could almost see the cogs turning within his head to power the light bulb.

"Well, you'll be happy to learn you _had_ an auntie. That's why I'm here. You're the only one mentioned in her will to her estate. It's not millions, but it's plenty to get a girl like you started in life. I get 20% of it."

"What?!" Emma announced, eyes wide open, "But...but that's mine!"

"'That's mine!'" the lawyer gently mocked, laughing a little, "Honey you didn't even know about her until I just told you. Besides, I will give you the best legal defense money can buy. That 20% is the difference between freedom and the slammer."

"But - "

"Or do you want me to call the cops back in here and I'll be on my way?"

Emma's mouth was open as she _wanted_ to say something, but her brain told her to shut up. Closing her mouth, she sat back. "Fine."

The lawyer smiled and nodded, "That's what I thought," he said, before picking up the stack of papers once more and going through them.

"So...ran with a mickey mouse crew a few years back, did a stint in juvvie for shoplifting and graffiti, kept your nose clean for a bit...but now...hah, wow. You meta-humans, I swear. Some punk thinks you're still with your old crew and Pow! Four bullets right in the breadbasket!" he made a finger-guns hand signal aimed at Emma as she sat across from him. 

"People screaming, a by-stander next to you catches some lead and you do too, and it kick-starts all of...." the lawyer thought briefly before bringing his both hands to his head and flayed his fingers around and made a "wooo!" sound.

Emma's cheeks burned, her lips pursing as she looked up and away. The lawyer just laughed, thinking nothing of it. 

"The bullets...got _pushed out_?! Apparently the guy then, for some reason, shoots himself with his own gun! Wow! Two days later you're sitting here, facing the rest of your juvenescence in juvvie. Ouch! That other guy, the unlucky bystander? 45 year old father of three. He's still in a coma."

By now Emma couldn't hold any more back. Her lips pursed, words choking in her that, she saw the glaze in her vision as some tears came to her eyes. Bringing both her hands up and burying her face into them, she sniffed and spoke through a wet face.

"No, I didn'...I'm sorry okay, I didn't..I wasn't...!"

"Hey, hey listen honey, no one sane is pinning this on you, alright?" the lawyer said, his tone and visage softening as he leaned forward, putting a hand before him almost comfortingly. 

"Yes, you're staring down the barrel of a bad time. And because of..." he brought his other hand back up to near his head, mimicking his gesture for psychic powers "Wooo! They won't put you in normal juvvie. You'll spend it here, in the supermax with the hardened supervillains you see on the Six O'clock news."

Emma burst into tears.

"Look look, don't worry though!" he tried comforting. 

"It sounds scary, but I know how to make this all go away."

After several moments of sobbing, the teenager recomposed herself a little bit, lifting her face out of the wet mess of her palms. 

"You mean...you're going to get me off?"

The lawyer resisted a joke he'd normally tell to his more 'senior' clients. 

"You're very young. You're remorseful. You're a nice looking girl. You've been dealt a crap hand in life. _You_ were the one who was shot at, self-defence. No jury in the Western Hemisphere is going to convict you. And that bystander in a coma?"

The lawyer allowed a pause to linger as Emma looked at him, teary-faced but making a 'yes?!' hand gesture. 

"Meta-human assessment is telling me you've got mind-tricks going for ya. I reckon if you can work some of that magic and pull him out of that coma, the judge will look even _more_ favourably on you. You think you could do that?"

Emma swallowed, her mind jammed as she shrugs, "I dunno...maybe?"

"Turn that 'maybe' into a 'yes', and I think we can skip juvie entirely. But..." he trailed off before continuing. 

"There has to be _some_ corrective path here, honey. The Justice System, and the public that it serves, can't be seen to just let someone like you back onto the street. Given that you're underage, that means a guardian."

Emma's face hardened, "I'm _not_ going back to foster care!"

"Not foster care. Not exactly. See there's a school. One that was set up specifically for kids like you."

"A..._school_ is going to be my foster parents? Like boarding school? But...there'll be other people there, I don't know anyone, what if - "

"Honey, I get you're a bit frightened. But they're going to put you somewhere. And if they don't think you can control yourself...or don't think you're _willing_ to _learn_ how to control yourself...that somewhere is _here_." he gestured to the surrounding ultra-max penitentiary. 

Emma pursed her lips, tears stained around her cheeks and eyes having become red and puffy as she sat there in thought. 

How bad could it be?




Sheet: 

*Abilities:* (26pp)
Str 0, Sta 8, Agl 0, Dex 0, Fgt 0, Int 2, Awe 2, Pre 1

*Defences:* (22 pp)
Dodge 8, Parry 8, Fortitude 8, Toughness 8, Will 8, Initiative +4.

*Skills:* (15pp, 24 ranks)
Deception +6, Expertise (Science) (Flaw: physical sciences only) +7, Expertise (Pop Culture) (Flaw: Conspiracy Theories only) +7, Insight +7, Perception +7, Persuasion +7, Technology +7.

*Advantages:* (6pp)
Attractive 1, Benefit (Wealth) 1, Eidetic Memory, Improved Initiative, Move-by Action

*Powers:* (52pp)

*"Meta-human Physiology"* (Multiple Effects, 8 pp)
- Immunity 8: Aging, Disease, Poison, Environmental Conditions (All), Half-effect.
- Regeneration 2: Every 5 rounds. 
- Flight 1: 4 miles/hour, 60 feet/round, limited: Levitation
- Immunity 1: Rare Descriptor: Own powers.

*"Psychic"* (Array, 41pp)
*Main Power:* "Mind Blast" (Blast Damage 8)
Perception Range, DC 23, Alternative Resistance: Willpower.

_- Alt. Power:_ "Telepathy" (Multiple Effects)
- Communication 3: Mental, Statewide or small nation, Area, Rapid, Subtle 2 (Undetectable)
- Comprehension: All spoken languages (You're understood/you understand).

_- Alt. Power:_ "Mind Reading" (Mind Reading 8)
Mind Reading 8, DC 18, Subtle 2.

_- Alt. Power:_ "Mind Control" (Mind Control 7)
Mind Control 7, DC 17, Subtle 2 (Undetectable).

_- Alt. Power:_ "Mind Sense" (Multiple Effects)
- Senses 15: Accurate (Minds), Counters all concealment, Counters Illusion, Extended 2 (x100), Penetrates concealment.
- Enhanced Trait: Perception 4.5 (+9)

_- Alt. Power:_ "Gravity Control" (Cylinder Area Move Object 8)
800 ft, 25 tons, Cylinder 30 feet radius, Advantages: Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Limited Direction (Up or Down), Dynamic.

_- Alt. Power:_ "Focused Gravity" (Move Object 10)
1000 ft, 100 tons, Accurate 3 +6, Imp Mass 2, Subtle 2, Precise, Fast Grab, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Dynamic.

_- Alt. Power:_ "Singularity" (Burst Area Teleport Attack 8)
1 mile move action, DC 18 (Dodge), Burst Area (30 feet radius).

_- Alt. Power:_ "Wormhole" (Teleport 8)
1,800 feet in a move action, Change direction, velocity, extended: 60 miles, Portal.

_- Alt. Power:_ "Flight" (Flight 7)
250 miles/hour, 0.5 miles/round, dynamic.

26 Abilities + 52 Powers + 6 Advantages + 15 Skills + 22 Defenses = 120/120

*Complications:*
*Scary:* Hexen is scary. Not in the physically intimidating sense, but because she can read your mind without you knowing it. It is her most subtle but possibly scariest power. You've had thoughts you shouldn't have about other students? She knows. You lied on an account creation to websites you shouldn't be viewing? She knows. You cheated on tests? She knows. You do things in private that would be humiliating if others found out? She knows. You've done things in your past you don't want others to know about? She knows. You have secret fantasies, dreams or fears? She knows. Are you getting the picture? This goes double for adults. 

*Moody:* Hexen is at the tail end of the "nobody understands me!" insufferable phase of teenage years, so that's a positive: it's almost over. However, she can still be a bit moody, with some theorising she might have undiagnosed Cyclothymia. On the whole she is sarcastic and sweet, but she can change between being friendly and being quiet and reserved.

*Hard to Shock:* Hexen has seen into the minds of thousands od people. She knows that even the most gentle and friendly of people harbor a few dark thoughts. The things she's seen in peoples minds has left her rather desensitised to some of the evils in the world, but by the same token she can be surprisingly lenient of peoples faults. 

*Unbearable Fencesitter:* Following on from the above, Hexen can be irritatingly understanding of others. Though this might seem like a big plus, and in most situations it is, consider the following scenario: you get into an argument with an individual whom, to you, holds particularly bigoted views towards a group you feel sympathy for. In the wake of that screaming match, you turn to Hexen in search of venting and emotional support, but she deflects, saying that she thinks the guys behaviour and opinion was ****ty, but she also knows he is upstandingly honest in business dealings with others in his contract work, he dresses up as superheroes for sick kids at a local hospital and he spends each Thursday night cooking dinner for and keeping company with his elderly, widowed neighbor, so she can't hate the guy because he's overall a net positive.

This isn't unlimited tolerance, as murder is still murder etc. But Hexen knows that even the best among us have a few dark thoughts and crappy opinions, so her measurement for judgement is much more lenient than most. Sometimes unbearably so.

*Quirk: Conspiracy Theorist:* Hexen has a surprising knowledge of and enthusiam for conspiracy theories, from UFOs and USOs, to government conspiracies to the petrodollar, gold reserves, fractional reserve banking, fluorides in the water, the Illuminati, Freemasons, the Denver International Airport, Nazi Moon and Antarctica bases to Bigfoot sightings, to name a few.

The thing is, Hexen can teleport and read minds. Once she gets out of school you can bet your sweet bippy she's spending a few years uncovering the truth. Indeed, if you'll ask her, Hexen earnestly believes that years ago, during foster care, one night she saw Bigfoot in her garage. 

*Hexens View on Others:
*

*Hypnos:* And people want _me_ to stay out of their heads. Freddy Kruger Junior has me beat on the creep-o factor.

*The Scarab:* I dunno...I'd think someone with such a great legacy would want to be named after something a little more grand than a beetle. Must be a lot of pressure to live up to something though, a legacy that long. I think I prefer to be my own person, that way I don't have hundreds of generations watching and getting disappointed.

*Thumb Splitter:* I was never big into anime. They're just cartoons, I don't get the big deal. Still, life screwed her over in the looks department. If I looked like a giant fairy I might be brash and loud too. Or I'd just fly away into the hills and never be seen again.

*Blink:* _Another one_? We both teleport though, so I guess that's pretty pog.

*Code Red:* Jocks are cute. Apparently he was captured by John Madden and experimented on to create the ultimate footballer or something? That's pretty messed up. 

*Firefly:* I wish I was smart enough to create my own suit of armour, that'd be pretty cool. Maybe I could like...mind control her to make me one or something? Now _that_ would be cool!

*Moon Rabbit:* Owning a creepy rabbit mask that turns you into Rabbitman isn't exactly the hottest thing I could think of. He's a nice enough guy but I dunno. 

*Shadowspawn:* "I am vengeance! I am the night! I.Am.Shadowman!!"  tee-hee-hee, sorry I couldn't' help it. It's pretty cool though, being a shadow and all that. The places I could hide, you could like, stretch yourself across the floor somewhere and just be a fly on the wall, listening to peoples conversations. Maybe he's listening to me right now...

*Haze:* 
I am...Gas Man? Like he's literally Fart Man? Like he knocks you out and everything tee-hee-hee! Okay okay I'll stop being a bitch. By chemistry gas has the highest energy. So when people talk about Big D Energy, they got it wrong: it's Big G Energy, and they've got the man Haze! Yeah?

*Indigo:*
Bummer man, ya'know? Portals are cool, I do those too...but being in a hostage situation blows. Being in a hostage situation where you get _blown up_ and get turned blue for the rest of your life for the privilege? No wonder he's reclusive and gets his blood pumping for the whole *puts on 1930s hero voice* "My people need me!" schtick. I'd jump head-first into some new purpose too if I was cursed to forever look like a Blue Man Group extra.

*Akumu Sasaki:*
I'm one of the few who is not surprised by Akumu. I've known for a while that ghosts exist, because ghosts are the residual proof of the human soul, an echo if you will. It's that residue, that echo, that the Government and Corporations want to cover up and deny. They want us as just numbers, just good consumer-slaves, and the idea of a ghost implies that we're something more than just material needs, and _that_ would mean that we need something _more_ than just buying the newest iphone, or voting in a politician that'll promise to solve all of our _current_ problems (that they probably helped create). Ghosts are cool because they're _proof_ that there's something more.

*"Tom "Tommy" Brown"*
Honestly I've never talked to Tom. He's tough and strong and can jump far, yeah? Do I think he's cute? I'm...not really into that type of guys. 

*The Unfathomable Cthul-Lad*
*Shudders*
I know I'm being a total bitch judging him like this and it's not his fault but...tentacles for hands? I _know_ people are into some far out stuff, but every time I even _think_ of...*shudders...convulses...composes self* No. I've got nothing against him, but I'll happily view from a distance.

*Sapphire Sorceress:*
Another person with a 'legacy' to up-hold, with ancestors viewing and judging them. I didn't really know my mom. From what I heard she was a bit of a bitch, which is why she left. So me being judged by her and whoever raised her? They can stick it [Redacted from Interview]. So smash the Matriarchy! Tee-hee. Sapphire's 'out there' for me. I didn't even know wizards were a thing, or magic being real. On top of it she has her...'condition'. I don't have like...you know, much experience with that sort of stuff, so I don't know. She's been nice to me though when we have interacted...oh that? *Snickers and blushes*...no I don't mind, it's flattering, I took it as a compliment.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Wait I'm confused - so is Moon Rabbit paired with the Scarab, now? Is the Scarab replacing Hypnos?

----------


## WindStruck

haha, it's hard to really say at this point. At this rate, it'll probably depend on if Herald gets back with us...   :Small Eek: 

guess that'll be up to our GM.

----------


## TerrickTerran

The GM has had a very stressful weekend and probably should not have been posting.  Moon Rabbit would be the correct character most likely. I'm going to pause the game for a few days as things are hopefully all sorted.

----------


## Batcathat

> The GM has had a very stressful weekend and probably should not have been posting.  Moon Rabbit would be the correct character most likely. I'm going to pause the game for a few days as things are hopefully all sorted.


So does that mean that we shouldn't post either in that time or just that you won't progress things until afterwards? (Either is fine by me). 

Also, a rules question for when you have the time: if I wanted to have Nathan use his Movement power to cross the room, is that something I'd just do or should I roll for something?

----------


## TerrickTerran

Feel free to play if you wish. The banter is great.  It's a bad month normally for me and certain things are making it worse right now.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Well, I'm just going to go with Hypnos having wandered off..._somewhere_. 

Which means Moon Rabbit is going to ask the Scarab where he went since he's still (nominally) partnered with Hypnos for this.

----------


## BananaPhone

Maybe he's got Narcolepsy and will be found later sleeping against a locker or something.

----------


## Doggie_arf

And the best part is - I had to think of a reason as to _why_ Chance didn't notice Elijah wandering off.  :Small Big Grin: 

Damn you, Nathan! We aren't the Superfreaks!

----------


## WindStruck

Well hopefully it's okay to just keep RPing. I think everything is freeform at this point.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Oh, I'll happily bounce off anyone else until we're ready to move on.

----------


## WindStruck

I guess it wasn't clear what I intended..

We'd be posting at the same time (just to give everyone some opportunity to do stuff) but nobody is doing anything out of order or even simultaneously.

Make sense? We should just pretend we each get our own shot at this on our own times, rather than fighting over who's going before who. Otherwise this pure RP exercise will go on for about 3x longer than is has to be, with 2 people posting and 4 people sitting out and waiting.

----------


## Doggie_arf

Well, the wait is justified in my case - Chance needs to confirm that he actually _has_ ​a partner.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Batcathat

Since it sounded like everything was happening at once, I assumed that was the case in my post, but if we're actually going one by one I can adjust that.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hexen is also super tough and can regenerate. Did I mention that  :Small Tongue: ?

----------


## Doggie_arf

Not sure if I even _have_​ a partner right now. Chance is really the uncool kid.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Batcathat

> Hexen is also super tough and can regenerate. Did I mention that ?


If that's in reference to any hypothetical statements visavi decapitation, that was more about the position of the chain rather than actual effect.  :Small Amused: 




> Not sure if I even _have_​ a partner right now. Chance is really the uncool kid.


Don't worry, I'm sure he'll make plenty of friends in Hero College. 

Anyhow, since there was some vaguely positive response to my suggestion about a Discord server, I went ahead and created one that can be found here for anyone that's interested. Participation is voluntary, obviously.

----------


## Esprit15

I think some of the original B teams sheets didnt make it to the OOC.

----------


## WindStruck

Just curious what the status is....

Who's still here as a player?

And is our GM still here?   :Small Eek:

----------


## Doggie_arf

I'm still around. 

Hard to post when _both_​ of Chance's possible partners went missing, though. Work stuff didn't help.

----------


## Esprit15

Hey, still playing. Just, uh waiting around.

----------


## Batcathat

I'm still here, too.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Things will hopefully be clearing up after Wednesday and I, if everything works right, will pick back up on Thursday.

----------


## WindStruck

I'm glad you're still around!

----------


## Batcathat

Indeed. So with a GM and (at least) five active players the game should at least survive its first month.  :Small Smile: 

(That sounded kind of sarcastic, but it wouldn't exactly be the first game to die out like one page in.)

----------


## WindStruck

> "Are you..._sitting_ on your own arm?" he asked Nathan as he landed in front of his classmate. "How _does_ that even work?"

----------


## TerrickTerran

I've not forgotten everyone, even know where I want to go next but there's a bit of a bug going around here and I've not been up to posting just yet.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Things have quieted a bit so I'm going to try and continue. Some skills and the like will be coming up and depending on how things go perhaps even the first combat.

----------


## WindStruck

Nice to have you back!

So I'm reading this and trying to understand, having to fall back on interpreting it all literally...

If I understand correctly, Akumu can see everyone, including Mrs. Gibson?  And as for black and white blocks you mention, by impenetrable you mean they simply are not see through?  Or will they block Akumu from passing through them?

----------


## TerrickTerran

At the moment you can't seem to pass through them. It's possible you may be able to power stunt through them but I would suggest discovering what they are first.

You can see them except the teacher (more on that later). In fact as far as you can tell, they're just standing in the same room as you except that these walls seem to prevent them from seeing the others.

----------


## Esprit15

Do Sunakos special eyes see anything interesting?

----------


## Batcathat

*@TerrickTerran*: Maybe you've mentioned this already, but what's your preference for how to handle skill use and other rolls? Should we just narrate what we (are trying to) do and roll in the post or should it be handled some other way?

----------


## TerrickTerran

The former sounds just fine to me.

Sunako's eyes....well let me take a look and I'll see if they do.

Speaking of which, can you move a link to your character sheet to this thread?  That recruitment page won't last forever.

You know it's not an illusion and things are technically not concealed.  (What you're seeing is quite real) However, your danger sense is telling you something is wrong.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hexen will immediately use her "Sense Minds" alt power, allowing her to accurately spot and identify all minds out to several kilometres.

----------


## Esprit15

> Sunako Youko smiles at the listing of students with satisfaction. This is gonna be fun. I cant wait to work with all of you! Nee, Akumu-san. Akuma wa sutekina suupaa no namae, to omowanai? she says, teasingly sticking her tongue out to the spectral Japanese girl. 
> *Spoiler: Translation*
> Show
> 
> Hey Akumu, dontcha think Akuma (Demon/Evil Spirit) is a cool super name?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Pre-Game Thoughts*
> Show
> ...


Done on page one.

And concealment isnt just stuff being hidden, its seeing through things like fog and darkness. Unless there is a physical wall, Sunako can see whats going on.

----------


## TerrickTerran

There's a physical wall there. 

Hexen, the only thing you detect right now is Cthulul-lad.  Something's very wrong in your location.

----------


## Esprit15

Gotcha. I think in the thread it looked like only Akumu could see the walls. Did they just materialize out of nowhere?

----------


## TerrickTerran

There's a reason for all that. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Doggie_arf

I don't suppose Chance hears anything, does he? 

(I don't have Penetrates/Counters Concealment on his hearing, so if it's more than just visual concealment he's SoL.  :Small Tongue: )

----------


## WindStruck

Ah yeah, speaking of senses.  As we talk, and stuff, are we able to hear each other through the walls? (at this point assuming they block sound too)

----------


## TerrickTerran

you can only hear someone if you can see them at the moment.

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. Just to be clear, I was not trying to have Akumu "penetrate" a wall. Rather it was more like trying to go AROUND one.

For instance, let's say you're in a shack with a really heavy steel door that is nigh impenetrable. And yet the shack itself is made of flimsy rotten wood. Just go through that wood instead of the door.

My logic is, Akumu could already normally phase through the walls, ceilings, floors of the school, etc. She could actually just float through the ground of the earth too, if only she holds her breath. It is hard to explain any simpler than that.

So hope we're on the same page. Did you mean to say that even that attempt to phase through the ground/floor failed?  Perhaps.. there was just more of this "wall" going deep into the floor?

----------


## TerrickTerran

Oh, around the wall is easy.  She can do that.  The floor is still covered by the wall yes and beneath as well.

----------


## WindStruck

> Oh, around the wall is easy.  She can do that.


Oh, good! So she can-




> The floor is still covered by the wall yes and beneath as well.


Er.. okay, so she can't.   :Small Confused: 

I think I'm just going to assume Akumu is stuck where she is at for whatever reason.

----------


## TerrickTerran

The wall is not infinite, so you could get around it, but as far as you can tell, you can't get into it.  So if I were suggesting a direction, it might be why these walls are even here.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Sorry about the pause but my other half has been ill the last few days and my focus is off.

----------


## WindStruck

Not that I meant for Akumu to even attempt touching the computer thing...

But you are saying she actually _can_ touch it?

----------


## TerrickTerran

No, brain just not remembering the intangibility thing.

You can look at the screen but yeah, it would take someone else touching it.  Sorry about that.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Well with Nathan being quiet, I'll post new stuff tonight and he'll be indisposed for a bit.

----------


## Batcathat

> Well with Nathan being quiet, I'll post new stuff tonight and he'll be indisposed for a bit.


Sorry, I was kind of waiting to see what would happen. Posted now.

----------


## WindStruck

It could be that since everything is so decrepit and falling apart, maybe there's simply no roof?

But idk.

----------


## Batcathat

Yeah, something like that is probably it, but I don't think poor Nathan is in a good frame of mind for making deductions like that.  :Small Smile:

----------


## TerrickTerran

Hey guys, sorry for the delay, a lot of stuff has hit all at once here and trying to sort everything.

----------


## Batcathat

> Hey guys, sorry for the delay, a lot of stuff has hit all at once here and trying to sort everything.


Good luck with the stuff. Would you like to pause the game until it's sorted or will you just post when you can?

----------


## WindStruck

If we have VP, I wonder if I should spend some on a hint.  I have no idea what to do.   :Small Confused: 

Since these walls Akumu are looking at seem to be fading now, does she see anything behind them?

----------


## Doggie_arf

Overtime ate my Monday and Tuesday, sorry. Posted.

----------


## WindStruck

Hey TT... I'd suggest not posting promises of posting, but just only making the updates when you get the time.

For one thing, it kind of gets my hopes up only to find not much there.  Then, we have to check back at the thread and refresh it to see if there actually was something added there.

I mean, if you're going to make promises, may as well put them here at least.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TerrickTerran

I've decided to end the game. I apologize but life is beating me down hard and I'm not feeling very creative right now.

----------


## Batcathat

That's too bad, but I suppose it's good to know for sure, at least. Good luck with the life stuff.

It's a fun game though, I wonder if we can get anyone to take over as GM?

----------


## BananaPhone

As I said in another thread TT, I hope things work out for you and you get better soon!

----------


## Esprit15

Thats a shame. Hope things get easier.

----------


## WindStruck

It's sad hearing that.

No hard feelings, and well wishes to all.

----------

